# Apache package differences -- RESOLVED

## Fred Krogh

I have apache on an old machine and have just installed it on a new machine.  Both use apache-2.2.17. I've compared the output from equery f apache on the two systems.  The results: *Quote:*   

>  # diff /tmp/apach-new  apach-old
> 
> 45a46
> 
> > /usr/include/apache2/fdqueue.h
> ...

 Is there an explanation?  I noticed this as usr/lib64/apache2/modules/mod_authn_dbd.so was being used in the old version and evidently is not used in the new?  Thanks,

FredLast edited by Fred Krogh on Mon Jul 11, 2011 5:28 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## Hu

You probably did not configure the two machines to build the same modules.

----------

## Fred Krogh

I'm unclear on when this configuration should happen.  The httpd.conf files are identical, but those are set after the emerge anyway.  So what might I have missed?  Thanks,

  Fred

----------

## Hu

Most high level build configuration is done via /etc/make.conf.  Check the value of APACHE2_MODULES on both machines.  If it is not set, check its default value as reported by emerge --info.

----------

## Fred Krogh

Many thanks, I had missed the definition in make.conf.

----------

## Fred Krogh

Although this said RESOLVED at one point, I still have a problem.  The APACHE2_MODULES list in make.conf includes among many others dav_svn, fastcgi, python, and so.  If this list is replaced by just python, I know from the error messages tht the list is being looked at.  But when building apache near the beginning, I see *Quote:*   

>  * USE:        amd64 apache2_modules_actions apache2_modules_alias apache2_modules_auth_basic ...

 The names with the leading "apache2_modules_" deleted match up in order with the ones I gave in APACHE2_MODULES, except for those mentioned above, and the addition at the end of the list of: elibc_glibc kernel_linux multilib ssl userland_GNU (the leading "apache2_modules_" deleted from the preceding to make it easier for me to compare the two lists.  I'm looking for some reason that these 4 modules are left out, and better yet for some way to get them included.  Thanks,

Fred

----------

## Fred Krogh

Evidently those things did not need to appear.  My apache is now starting.

----------

